# Which shoes??



## Growing Wings (Sep 20, 2008)

Last night I stumbled across these shoes and fell in love with them 

Iron Fist Shoes | IronFist Footwear | Girls, Heels & Skimmers, Pirates & Lovers, Babylon Heel, Day Of The Dead Heel, Carousel Heel, Drop Dead Heel, 99 Dead Balloons Heel, Blessed Mother Heel, Man&

But which ones do I get?  I love the Babylon ones, but can't decide between the aqua, the black, or the purple.  I also really like the Blessed Mother shoes, but I'm not a huge fan of peep toes, especially not for an British winter! I can only afford one pair, so which ones do I get?


----------



## florabundance (Sep 20, 2008)

the aqua and the purple are gorgeous, but i guess the purple is more "wintery". 
And i'm always wearing open toes regardless of the weather, but i weren't really into the Blessed Mother design.
They are cute designs tho, so creative


----------



## kittykit (Sep 20, 2008)

I really like Babylon


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 20, 2008)

I like the purple those are very cute


----------



## lyttleravyn (Sep 20, 2008)

Ah! We totally sell those at my Hot Topic (in New Jersey). We have the turquoise Babylon and the Drop Dead (in flats). I have the flat, they are super comfortable. However, I was surprised at how 'cheap' looking they were up close. I love my flats, but I'm not sure how long the heels of the others will last. But they are adorable!


----------



## gigglegirl (Sep 20, 2008)

Oh wow. I  love those shoes!! 

I would choose purple!

Okay guys, like what kind of outfit would you wear with these? Like jeans? I wish they were "work appropriate" so I could wear to work, but I think not. But these are so awesome. I want a pair!


----------



## xsweetsilencexx (Sep 20, 2008)

Those are really nice shoes!  Personally I'd prefer the purple


----------



## Rennah (Sep 21, 2008)

I like the black ones!


----------

